# Myway Email



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Some people here already use myway as their homepage as I do and their email is great with no popups are adds.

Here is the info on their upcoming upgrade on their email.

Big news! Your My Way email account is getting bigger - MUCH BIGGER! 

We'll soon be upgrading your current 6MB email account to allow up to 125MB of storage - FREE! That means enjoying your My Way Email experience more, and checking your storage quota less (or not at all!). Plus, we're increasing your email size limit to a whopping 10MB. This will give you the freedom to attach larger files, documents, whatever you want. 

125MB of Storage Space! 
10MB message size 
100% FREE


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

myway is excellent.i will probally never need that much storage,but is good to know.
i found out about myway through this site and i like how fast it loads with no adverts.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I know I just seen that checking my email there. 
Can't wait to get the added size.  The 10MB email limit will also be great to send email to others.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i noticed drudge uses myway too,im going to check it out. perhaps myway should advertise there site here


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Is MyWay a pay e-mail service?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

MyWay is FREE.

http://home.myway.com/

Click the "My Email" link up top to get yout account.

Your have a "My Page" you can setup also.

Lots of options on how you can make your backgroung look like and what is on you My Page.


----------



## GrumpyHermit (May 23, 2004)

I have a My Way account too, but I'd like to point out that the My Way toolbar is one of the spywares in the Spybot Search & Destroy database.  

So be careful out there!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes but I don't have there toolbar. I don't have any toolbar from anyone.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I didn't opt for the Myway toolbar when I installed myway as my home page.

I use the google toolbar for the popup blocker.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

hewee said:


> MyWay is FREE.
> 
> http://home.myway.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks!  :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Raziel


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I kinda did it, but now I have to work on editing it to put in the things I want.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Okay NOW it's done! Thanks guys!  :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great Raziel 
It lets you edit a lot of things there you can have on the homepage and even change the Myway logo. Plus the background you pick also shows up on the email page.
Then there are lots of options in the email too but you have to use IE to see them.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'm slowly getting used to all that editing and stuff. It comes in handy for quick news or weather reports too. Saves me trudging the internet for the best news sites.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep your get used to it.
I have mine so I check the email and also the weather.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

It is really handy for that. It gave me fair warning about the three days of rain we are now going to be having.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Raz-I don't know if you can get My-Cast over there but if you can it is a great free weather program. Here is the link.

Here is an image with all the clickable features listed in blue on the left side. This is what I get by email every morning. The homepage usually opens with a antimated radar which I will post in another post after this one.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is my radar image which can be zoomed in or out. You can input the cities or names on the radar loop.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Cheers. I will check that out and see if they do it for over here too.  :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

With myway you edit it for your zip code. Then on the homepage it showes you " My Weather " and if you click on it it takes you to another page that tells you even more info and it is by the " The Weather Channel ". Then you can get even more info from there.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Folks,

I enjoyed using MyWay until a few days ago, when emaild to me began showing formatting and no paragraphs. I can't seem to alter this and can't find their on-line Support. It's very difficult to read a long letter without paragraphs!

Any ideas?

Thanks very much,

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## pottergrl (May 7, 2006)

Hello people.
My Login is Pottergrl, but you can refer to me as Santiva Potter. Anyway, I have a myway email. But I'm having some serious problems with it. When I try and open an email it tells me that a) My clock setting is wrong b)my cookie is disabled or displaced or c) this session has been inactive from 2 hrs or more. Can somebody help me please! I need to fix this or I'll have to get a new email. ANd I really don't want to b/c I really do love my myway email account. At least, I love it when its working.lol.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Penny,

I see the email ok but when I do a reply then all is message is push together and it has always been that way with netscape.

pottergrl,

I have many of the myway blocked by my hosts file but can get to the email. I also get the time "this session has been inactive from 2 hrs or more" so have to login again.
What I have done is once I am logged in and at myway email page is bookmark that page.
I still have login but it takes me to my email.
But one thing that has happen many time in the pass it I get in a loop were I can not get to my email page after loging in and it has to do with them changing the address. 
What I do is delete any of the myway cookies and then go to the login page and I have to type in user name and password again and then it lets me login and I am at my email again.
So you know what I am talking about your address could be like this.
Here is the login page I get.
http://e9.email.myway.com/login.php?e=9
Note the e9 and that is the part that changes every now and then. 
I have e2 and e4 and e5 etc so when they ever change that on you it kills your bookmark and you can not login because your cookie is not any good anymore.

So delete you cookie and close not IE, firefox, netscape etc after clearing the cache or temp folder. Then go back to http://myway.com/ and login from there.

Then go here for help.
http://myway.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/myway.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php?p_sid=VC37vY6i
Click on "Ask a Question" at the top and then you can email them from the page it gives you


----------



## pottergrl (May 7, 2006)

Yes that was the page I was talking about! Expect I've already tried deleting my cookies and I wasn't allowed to login at all!  
Much Love,
Santiva Potter


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What? If you have no cookie then you should get a page where you have to put in both your user name and password.
I do not keep the e9.email.myway.com cookie. Note that yours may not be the same as I said in above post.

I do have to keep the myway.com cookies and they do remember me but I still have to click to login.

Hang on here and let me delete mine so I get the page that you need to go to.

Ok after deleting the myway.com cookies and clicking my bookmark I am asked if I want to let http://e6.email.myway.com set a cookie. 
See it changed from the e9 I had and is now going to be http://e6.email.myway.com

Not the same link that shows up next but this will take you to the same place.
http://registration.myway.com/login.jsp


----------



## marmar_e (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
i lost all my emails saved at myway.com email, actually i didnt sign in for long time and when i did today i was disappointed to find them all gone, plzzz i need them back can u help?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Did you sign in to the same account? If so they should still be there.


----------



## mlippert (Mar 10, 2008)

Just to let some of you know that myway email is having problems again. I am getting this message when I want to go into my email to open it. The email account that you are attempting to sign into has been suspended or cancelled. This may have occurred because the owner of the account requested that we cancel this email address or the address was possibly suspended by Member Services. This is the second time within 3 weeks I am having this problem. And by calling the number that Hughes Net gave me, the person on the line puts you on hold and then an automated person comes on and gives you a website this isn't working right now http://ask.support.custhelp.com I like the email account and all but this is getting out of hand, when I do all of my receive my billing all into that email account along with friends.


----------



## mlippert (Mar 10, 2008)

I also have my way. Hughes Net gave me this phone number to contact myway and the person on the end put me on hold and you get an automated person giving you a website this isn't working right now. If you have Hughes Net for your internet provider contact them for the phone number. But the website for help that isn't working is http://ask.support.custhelp.com


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

When you go to sign-in the site address can change. MyWay can have http://e1.email.myway.com tru http://e10.email.myway.com so you need to make sure your not blocking one of them or you will not be able to login. 
You can try email them at [email protected]

Then if you can get back to your account I would change the password.


----------



## mlippert (Mar 10, 2008)

I tried of what you said and still isn't working. But I also contacted them to report the issue again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hope they can help. Once you email them your get the auto email back and keep it because after so many days if you don't hear from then sent it to them again.


----------

